
An new interview training app that use AR and machine learning - smail
https://interter.com/
======
smail
We are making an interview training app that will use AR and machine learning
to enhance the training as well as engagement on the community. Students have
to attend so many interviews process during their campus life and it is often
repetitive and wasting their important time. On this service, those students
or any job seekers can not just train but actually connect with the company as
there shall be many self portrait videos of them which can replace paper
resumes on our server. I think the way this service enhance the interview
training can be applied to any communication training such as presentation,
sales talk, foreign languages, etc but will focus on interview for time being.

the beta will be released on web and mobile in 1-2 months.

What do you think?

